# This is why self driving cars are decades away



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


>


There's way too many variables. Hills, nature, acts of god, motorcycles, tunnels, low clearances. They have to perfect this a million times over + a billion. Will take way more time than tomorrow.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


>


I had a passenger who had a similar experience with Tesla's auto pilot which badly scared him.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tesla-owner-loves-his-car-but-doesn't-trust-autopilot.330810/


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> There's way too many variables. Hills, nature, acts of god, motorcycles, tunnels, low clearances. They have to perfect this a million times over + a billion. Will take way more time than tomorrow.


When SDC's communicate with each other this type of situation will be known to the trailing vehicles from the leading ones already stopped ahead. Still multiple decades away, however.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> When SDC's communicate with each other this type of situation will be known to the trailing vehicles from the leading ones already stopped ahead. Still multiple decades away, however.


lol the "don't worry, all cars will talk to each other " argument nonsense

"don't worry, since cars will somehow talk to each other, that means everything will be all Mary Poppins"

lol


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol the "don't worry, all cars will talk to each other " argument nonsense
> 
> "don't worry, since cars will somehow talk to each other, that means everything will be all Mary Poppins"
> 
> lol


Not what I said. but if it makes you feel better keep it up.


----------

